

Enhancing and Experiencing Spacetime Resolution with Videos and Stills - leh
http://vimeo.com/2937785?pg=embed&sec=2937785

======
gravitycop
Dup. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=448676>

Washington.edu version of this dup:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=449041>

